# Bi Monthly Herf in Los Angeles starting this Fri.



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to let you know that I am starting bi monthly Herfs this fri ( if it dosent rain to hard). between 8:30 pm and 9pm. Well I hope a few gorillas can make it out for some good food,drinks and cigars. Our group will be upstairs at Buena Vista Cigar club and the address is 9715 S. Santa Monica Blvd. Beverly Hills, Ca. 90210, between Roxbury dr. and Wilshire Blvd. (its on Little Santa Monica not Big Santa Monica Blvd.) Also there is free parking in front of the lounge or behind it in a parking lot. Well like I said before, I hope to meet a few more of you for some good food, drinks and cigars along with some great company! Thank you all for your time and have a safe rest of the week. PM me if you plan on attending or for any questions.

Thanks,
Manny


----------

